
WD explains what happens inside SMR HDD [pdf] - thesnide
https://documents.westerndigital.com/content/dam/doc-library/en_us/assets/public/western-digital/product/internal-drives/wd-purple-hdd/whitepaper-generic-benefit-for-hard-disk-drive.pdf
======
bcrl
Translation: please buy our crappy products we created for a market that
doesn't actually seem to exist. If you use them this way, you'll be able to
recover a small fraction of the performance lost by the fundamental glass jaws
this design introduced.

